# Rangnick - Milan saltato ufficialmente.



## admin (21 Luglio 2020)

L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"

*Pioli verso il rinnovo QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-pio...e-vt92071.html


News precedenti

Dalla Germania arriva la notizia che Ralf Rangnick non sarà allenatore e dirigente del Milan.
A confermarlo è Mark Kosicke, consulente di Rangnick. Al momento non ci sarebbero le condizioni per una collaborazione.
La Bild rilancia la notizia del portale Kicker, citando fonti della Red Bull.

Secondo fonti vicino al Milan, potrebbe esserci la conferma del prolungamento di Pioli dopo Sassuolo-Milan.
Secondo le fonti rossonere riportate da Telelombardia con Rangnick non ci sarebbe mai stato nulla.


----------



## smallball (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan".



A questo punto resta anche Maldini


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2020)

Adesso fuori Gazosa.
Mica può restare lì senza meriti solo per gufare su Pioli per poi dire "ve l'avevo detto"


----------



## Dany20 (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan".


È tutto assurdo. Quindi l'addio di Boban è stato tutto inutile? Cioè, non ci sto capendo più niente. Non so cosa pensare. Non so se essere felice ot triste


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan".



Benissimo, ora avanti con Ibra e Maldini DS.
Pioli ci sta ragazzi, ripartiamo tra poche settimane senza preparazione. Cambiare sarebbe stato rischiosissimo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2020)

Bene....voglio fare una previsione: 0 programmazione, mercato ridicolo e gioco ridicolo. Ennesimo 7 posto ridicolo alla fine del prossimo campionato. Ottimo


----------



## bmb (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan".



Vado in Piazza con le bandiere. Aggiornatemi sul secondo tempo, ma stasera poco me ne importa. Siamo liberi. Liberi dai tutu, dalla ruota della sfortuna, dalle punizioni infantili ma soprattutto non siamo a rischio di buttare via un'altra stagione ad Ottobre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



gazidis maledetto anche l'anno prossimo si nasconde dietro al suo stipendio e lascia fallire gli altri


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan".



Non resta che sperare che Spalletti possa essere ancora a spasso quando Pioli verrà esonerato tra qualche mese.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Luglio 2020)

Secondo me, da persona seria quale sicuramente è, ha preso atto che è impossibile pensare di realizzare un progetto tecnico nuovo in una stagione che eccezionalmente non prevede alcuna pausa estiva


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2020)

Ogni anno un teatrino. Chissà come se la staranno ridendo i due maledetti.


----------



## Raryof (21 Luglio 2020)

E' la fine del Milan, per me, perché a noi non serviva un allenatore ma un manager capace di creare la squadra.
Errore da Giannino puro, ce ne pentiremo, goda pure Pioli ma non andrà da nessuna parte... ahimè.
Avevamo sotto gli occhi l'Inter di Pioli del 2017 eppure non siamo riusciti a capire...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



È strano ma provo un senso di liberazione, nonostante il fatto che nel topic dedicato a lui e Pioli io abbia votato Rangnick.

Mah...


----------



## mark (21 Luglio 2020)

Gazidis pagliaccio!!!! Addio anche a Szoboszlai e company quindi.. Spero tanto che Gazidis se ne vada


----------



## Solo (21 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vado in Piazza con le bandiere. Aggiornatemi sul secondo tempo, ma stasera poco me ne importa. Siamo liberi. Liberi dai tutu, dalla ruota della sfortuna, dalle punizioni infantili ma soprattutto non siamo a rischio di buttare via un'altra stagione ad Ottobre.



Non sono certo una vedova di Ragnick, ma con Pioli la stagione la butti via a Novembre...


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2020)

roten1896 ha scritto:


> adesso fuori gazosa.
> Mica può restare lì senza meriti solo per gufare su pioli per poi dire "ve l'avevo detto"



magari. Magari.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



In mondo buono e giusto Cazzidis domani mattina rassegna le dimissioni... purtroppo non lo è. Comunque bene così Non mi sono fidato dei megalomani sottuttoio... peggio se crucchi. Di naziallenatori ne faccio anche a meno


----------



## Djerry (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Lato positivo: io sto sempre e comunque con Paolo Maldini, questa dinamica e questa configurazione dovrebbe (visto l'andazzo mai dire mai) dargli potere nei pressi dell'illimitato.

Il timore, al di là di Rangnick e del siparietto, è che dietro tutto questo si nasconda l'incompatibilità tra le esigenze del tedesco e le nostre disponibilità di investimento.

Nel frattempo salutiamo Szobolasi come prima conseguenza, sotto con un nuovo mercato.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' la fine del Milan, per me, perché a noi non serviva un allenatore ma un manager capace di creare la squadra.
> Errore da Giannino puro, ce ne pentiremo, goda pure Pioli ma non andrà da nessuna parte... ahimè.
> Avevamo sotto gli occhi l'Inter di Pioli del 2017 eppure non siamo riusciti a capire...



Addirittura la fine? E dai... M'avessi detto Guardiola, ti darei retta. Ma parliamo di uno che non aveva smesso di allenare...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Onestamente ero curioso dell'esperimento unico in Italia del Manager.


----------



## Milo (21 Luglio 2020)

Bene e bravo, però il prossimo anno deve fare bene.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2020)

almeno prendessero spalletti sti buffoni


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Dilettantismo allo stato puro.. Direi che su questa si chiudono le discussioni su Gazidis: un pagliaccio.
Se bastano poche partite a stadio vuoto x cambiare i programmi siamo all'assurdo... Spero dietro ci sia altro... Mr LV.......


----------



## Giangy (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Quindi ora cambieranno tutti gli obbiettivi di mercato immagino già da domani? Sarebbe davvero epico. Gazzosa dovrebbe sparire comunque.


----------



## markjordan (21 Luglio 2020)

evvai
il calcio non e' fatto di maghi e figurine


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2020)

che buffonata
e con che faccia poi Gazidis si ripresenterà dopo qualche mese a ricontattarlo ?
specie se dovesse rinnovare non lo prenderai più

se pensi che sia il meglio per il Milan lo devi prendere,anche se i tifosi e i giocatori non sono contenti

zero programmazione.
a questo punto deve dimettersi Gazidis,non Maldini !


----------



## 1972 (21 Luglio 2020)

quindi saltano a pioggia tutti i giocatori di belle speranze accostati al milan con l arrivo del tedesco?


----------



## Aron (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...




Sono veramente sorpreso


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Luglio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non sono certo una vedova di Ragnick, ma con Pioli la stagione la butti via a Novembre...



Ecco.


----------



## meteoras1982 (21 Luglio 2020)

Contentissimo , bene cosi'!!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Quindi ora cambieranno tutti gli obbiettivi di mercato immagino già da domani? Sarebbe davvero epico. Gazzosa dovrebbe sparire comunque.



Mercato? Ma figurati.. si terranno questa squadra d'altronde ha fatto ben nel post covid cit


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Non c'è stato mai nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2020)

Di Pioli a me frega poco... mi interessa la conferma di Ibra e l'eventuale cacciata (perlomeno depotenziamento) di Testa di Gazidis.

Resterà l'epico sacrificio di Zorro.


----------



## Konrad (21 Luglio 2020)

Io sono allibito...


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> quindi saltano a pioggia tutti i giocatori di belle speranze accostati al milan con l arrivo del tedesco?



pioli non è certo famoso per essere uno con grandi pretese


----------



## chicagousait (21 Luglio 2020)

Da questa notizia chi ne esce malconcio è l'uomo pelato che ha annunciato il tedesco sin da dicembre e poi non arriva


----------



## sacchino (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Non è che hanno venduto il Milan?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2020)

Lo sapevo che questa mini serie fake post covid ci avrebbe rovinati. Fallimento già annunciato la prossima stagione, zero programmszione, zero visione lungo termine.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Pioli a me frega poco... mi interessa la conferma di Ibra e l'eventuale cacciata (perlomeno depotenziamento) di Testa di Gazidis.
> 
> Resterà l'epico sacrificio di Zorro.



Gazidis è il Galliani di turno.. andrà visa solo quando ci sarà la vera cessione del Milan. Chissà quando..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pioli non è certo famoso per essere uno con grandi pretese



Ma che pretese vuoi che abbia uno esonerato in media ogni 15 mesi?


----------



## smallball (21 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Pioli a me frega poco... mi interessa la conferma di Ibra e l'eventuale cacciata (perlomeno depotenziamento) di Testa di Gazidis.
> 
> Resterà l'epico sacrificio di Zorro.



Gazidis dovrebbe dimettersi domani mattina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> quindi saltano a pioggia tutti i giocatori di belle speranze accostati al milan con l arrivo del tedesco?



Non escluderei che Rangnick abbia girato i tacchi dopo aver saputo che questi non avevano intenzione di spendere mezzo soldo.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Pioli a me frega poco... mi interessa la conferma di Ibra e l'eventuale cacciata (perlomeno depotenziamento) di Testa di Gazidis.
> 
> Resterà l'epico sacrificio di Zorro.



Concordo assolutamente.

Potessi scegliere io, tra gli accessibili (senza voli pindarici) in panchina ci metterei Spalletti. Anche se non mi è mai piaciuto granchè, per noi sarebbe il top.

Ma Pioli si è guadagnato la conferma, e la prossima stagione per forza di cose sarà molto particolare.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non escluderei che Rangnick abbia girato i tacchi dopo aver saputo che questi non avevano intenzione di spendere mezzo soldo.



Non credo dai Boban aveva detto che era tutto fatto.

Pure l'agente ha confermato i motivi.

Tutto cambiato per i risultati in questi 8 partite.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Luglio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Adesso fuori Gazosa.



si caccia da solo?


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Luglio 2020)

Ora a bomba su Baselli, altro che l'ungherese. Vedrete che mercato scintillante.

"We are okay. Nobody in if nobody out. In the last two months we've been the best team in serie A together with Atalanta. Pobega, Duarte and Musacchio will be our new players. And don't forget Paquetà: it's up to Pioli getting him back".


----------



## meteoras1982 (21 Luglio 2020)

Ma dai vi state disperando per Rangnick manco fosse il nuovo Guardiola!! Contentissimo che sia saltato tutto.


----------



## Molenko (21 Luglio 2020)

Non ci sono veramente parole. A questo punto o portano Spalletti o uno di quel livello o chiudiamo baracca e burattini.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2020)

prepariamoci ad un altro anno di transizione. Non impareremo mai che questi segmentini non valgono nulla. 

Quando affronteremo vere squadre di calcio e non quelle fake post covid torneremo a prendere schiaffi a destra e manca


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Luglio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che questa mini serie fake post covid ci avrebbe rovinati. Fallimento già annunciato la prossima stagione, zero programmszione, zero visione lungo termine.



Eravamo un bel po' a pensarlo mentre in tanti sbrodolavano per le vittorie contro i morti della Lazio e per la rimonta contro i suicidati della juve.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non escluderei che Rangnick abbia girato i tacchi dopo aver saputo che questi non avevano intenzione di spendere mezzo soldo.



Al 99% secondo è andata così.


----------



## markjordan (21 Luglio 2020)

ahahah 
vedove di uno mai visto , di progetti mai visti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Luglio 2020)

Adesso voglio vedere cosa succede se Pioli farà schifo al prossimo inizio di campionato


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2020)

In ogni caso, se tutti i grandi del Milan (quelli che hanno vinto di tutto con questa maglia) hanno bocciato l'arrivo di Rangnick (allenatore), qualcosa vorrà pur dire no?


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ma dai vi state disperando per Rangnick manco fosse il nuovo Guardiola!! Contentissimo che sia saltato tutto.



a parte che l'uscita di Boban e le polemiche su Maldini hanno portato risultati negativi pure sul campo in certe gare prima del lockdown,poi non è tanto per la persona di per sè quanto per la mancanza di programmazione preferendo l'improvvisazione


----------



## Djerry (21 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non escluderei che Rangnick abbia girato i tacchi dopo aver saputo che questi non avevano intenzione di spendere mezzo soldo.



Qui c'è il succo possibile.

Ed aggiungerei un tema sull'aspetto personale del tedesco: parliamo di un maniaco, uno che già ha vissuto forme di stress ed uno che ha accolto la sfida di rilanciare una franchigia che è stato il suo riferimento negli anni '80 con Sacchi.

Non è da escludere che lui in primis abbia sofferto questo muro che gli si è eretto davanti, contro il quale effettivamente ad ogni partita pareggiata o non ben giocata si sarebbe sbattuto fragorosamente, con pieni poteri solo sulla carta e budget inadeguato nel medio periodo (FPF, bilancio passivo, virus e sponsor in fuga, etc).

In pillole, non è da escludere un suo sano "chi me lo fa fare?"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo dai Boban aveva detto che era tutto fatto.
> 
> Pure l'agente ha confermato i motivi.
> 
> Tutto cambiato per i risultati in questi 8 partite.



Secondo me era tutto vero, Boban non ha mentito. 
Ma giustamente il tedesco voleva investimenti pesanti per il progetto che aveva in mente.
Non i giovani a caso generati dal software random di Gazidis.

Può darsi che inizialmente gli avevano promesso mari e monti, ma poi proseguendo ha capito la cruda realtà.
Shick, Calhanoglu al centro del progetto... robe così... associavano a lui queste idee, ma dubito che avesse in mente qualcosa del genere,

Sempre un circo comunque, in ogni caso.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ma dai vi state disperando per Rangnick manco fosse il nuovo Guardiola!! Contentissimo che sia saltato tutto.



ma non è tanto che non arriva rangnick quanto che non verrà nessuno valido e si riparte da pioli..e capirete anche voi che 20 anni da allenatore valgono piu di 4 mesi quindi i dubbi direi che sono leciti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, se tutti i grandi del Milan (quelli che hanno vinto di tutto con questa maglia) hanno bocciato l'arrivo di Rangnick (allenatore), qualcosa vorrà pur dire no?



I grandi del Milan che hanno vinto tutto con questa maglia cotone Seedorf, Inzaghi e Gattuso? Ancora a guardare le bandiere. Allenare è un altra roba


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, se tutti i grandi del Milan (quelli che hanno vinto di tutto con questa maglia) hanno bocciato l'arrivo di Rangnick (allenatore), qualcosa vorrà pur dire no?



Non lo so, erano gli stessi che elogiavano Gattuso e che volevano che rimanesse a qualsiasi costo quando si passo dai cinesi a Elliot.. alla fine rimane ed abbiamo visto i risultati.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Luglio 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ma dai vi state disperando per Rangnick manco fosse il nuovo Guardiola!! Contentissimo che sia saltato tutto.



ma infatti. 

che poi chi lo cerca sto ragnick ? ora che siamo saltati noi, immagino real e barça a scannarsi per averlo...


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Luglio 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ma dai vi state disperando per Rangnick manco fosse il nuovo Guardiola!! Contentissimo che sia saltato tutto.



Guarda che alla gran parte di noi frega niente del tedesco,lo sconforto nasce per la commedia messa in atto,sfruttare queste partite fasulle per non fare mercato degno e per la stagione prossima buttata a novembre quando esonerato Pioli andremo su Oddo o Nesta.


----------



## DMC (21 Luglio 2020)

Me lo sentivo.

Adesso sono curioso di vedere che cavolo succede


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Guarda che alla gran parte di noi frega niente del tedesco,lo sconforto nasce per la commedia messa in atto,sfruttare queste partite fasulle per non fare mercato degno e per la stagione prossima buttata a novembre quando esonerato Pioli andremo su Oddo o Nesta.



Esatto.


----------



## meteoras1982 (21 Luglio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma infatti.
> 
> che poi chi lo cerca sto ragnick ? ora che siamo saltati noi, immagino real e barça a scannarsi per averlo...




Concordo alla grandissima!!!!! Io sono felice che rimane Pioli, se l'è meritata la riconferma.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Luglio 2020)

Che schifo. Che schifo. Anche una delle poche cose buone successe in questi anni (una striscia positiva con un bel gioco) porterà ad un disastro annunciato (continuare con un progetto che ha già fallito a discapito di uno che potenzialmente ci avrebbe potuto togliere dalle sabbie mobili). Tifare Milan ormai è davvero un atto di fede.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Luglio 2020)

Ragazzi state sottovalutando l'aspetto più importante, non è tanto rangnick il problema, anche se era finalmente segno di programmazione per una volta, ma il fatto che sono bastate 7 partite per far mandare a quel paese un progetto che era già concordato da tempo. Ennesimo teatrino del duo malefico. Siano maledetti, siamo diventati un circo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2020)

Allora non vi è chiaro che la conferma dell'aziendalista Poli significa zero mercato, zero obiettivi. Non avrà pretese ed è perfetto per le idee del maledetto pelato


----------



## markjordan (21 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Guarda che alla gran parte di noi frega niente del tedesco,lo sconforto nasce per la commedia messa in atto,sfruttare queste partite fasulle per non fare mercato degno e per la stagione prossima buttata a novembre quando esonerato Pioli andremo su Oddo o Nesta.



aspetterei , no ?


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2020)

Mi sono perso qualcosa: si sta parlando di Klopp o Guardiola?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Luglio 2020)

Può darsi che Elliott abbia venduto e i nuovi il tedesco non lo vogliono.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2020)

Chissà quanto pagheranno di penale al tedesco


----------



## wildfrank (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Aiuto.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non escluderei che Rangnick abbia girato i tacchi dopo aver saputo che questi non avevano intenzione di spendere mezzo soldo.



se si aspettava che gli comprassero gli upamecano, i szoboslzai e via dicendo, non ha fatto i conti con l'oste. 

abbiamo budget limitato, mica siamo il city o il psg di turno con gli sceicchi ad aprire il portafoglio a ogni sua richiesta.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Allora non vi è chiaro che la conferma dell'aziendalista Poli significa zero mercato, zero obiettivi. Non avrà pretese ed è perfetto per le idee del maledetto pelato



boh..qui festeggiano...


----------



## Casnop (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Sarebbe interessante capire le motivazioni. Temiamo la peggiore, che il manager tedesco non abbia ricevuto le garanzie professionali richieste, le stesse che non saranno date al tecnico del prossimo anno, che immaginiamo che sia Pioli. Fosse così, sarebbe la notizia della serata, ma speriamo davvero di no.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Luglio 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> aspetterei , no ?



No amico,ormai conosciamo i nostri polli,il primo step sara' il mercato raso a zero,e dopo a seguire verranno gli altri eventi nefasti,ci ritroveremo qui e faro' ammenda senza problemi se le cose andranno diversamente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> boh..qui festeggiano...



li voglio quando l'anno prossimo ricominceremo a fare schifo e faremo ennesimo ottavo posto


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Luglio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Può darsi che Elliott abbia venduto e i nuovi il tedesco non lo vogliono.



Sarebbe lo scenario migliore visto dall'avvento di Berlusconi.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Luglio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> li voglio quando l'anno prossimo ricominceremo a fare schifo e faremo ennesimo ottavo posto



Ma sicuro.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Luglio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> li voglio quando l'anno prossimo ricominceremo a fare schifo e faremo ennesimo ottavo posto



Quelli che festeggiano saranno i primi a smadonnare tra 2 mesi,salteranno dal carro di Pioli in un batter d'occhio.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2020)

*Pioli verso il rinnovo QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-pioli-verso-il-rinnovo-biennale-vt92071.html


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Può darsi che Elliott abbia venduto e i nuovi il tedesco non lo vogliono.



Si parla di annuncio imminente del rinnovo di Pioli, se così fosse possiamo scordarci il cambio di proprietà.



Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Allora non vi è chiaro che la conferma dell'aziendalista Poli significa zero mercato, zero obiettivi. Non avrà pretese ed è perfetto per le idee del maledetto pelato



Ragazzi, temo che lo scenario dello zero mercato sarebbe stata la costante anche se Rangnick avesse infine accettato. Non cambia nulla in tal senso
Avete presente i giovani sconosciuti con nomi impronunciabili che postavamo nelle varie news, a costo zero? Arrivavano solo quelli.
Quella manciata di nomi importanti e promettenti che giravano sarebbero rimasti utopia.

Non consocevo Rangnick ma da quel poco che ho letto su di lui, non era un tizio che avrebbe accettato un progetto tecnico al ribasso. Giovani e di prospettiva sì, ma di qualità e costosi.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si parla di annuncio imminente del rinnovo di Pioli, se così fosse possiamo scordarci il cambio di proprietà.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma infatti la gente crede a chissà quale mercato avremmo fatto con Ragnarock...

Sarebbero arrivati orde di poppanti sconosciuti low cost. Al massimo quel cesso di Schick.


----------



## markjordan (21 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> No amico,ormai conosciamo i nostri polli,il primo step sara' il mercato raso a zero,e dopo a seguire verranno gli altri eventi nefasti,ci ritroveremo qui e faro' ammenda senza problemi se le cose andranno diversamente.


sono pragmatico , non credevo a tutti quei nomi al mago ecc
c'e' molto in gioco (arnaud non credo lo vorrebbe ) , vediamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so, erano gli stessi che elogiavano Gattuso e che volevano che rimanesse a qualsiasi costo quando si passo dai cinesi a Elliot.. alla fine rimane ed abbiamo visto i risultati.



Mi pare anche parlassero bene di Giampollo


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Luglio 2020)

Io sto vedendo un buon calcio, quindi Pioli, Maldini e Ibra meritano conferma, Gazzidis ora mettiti a fare il tuo, fai cacciare i soldi per tre titolari forti e trova gli sponsor..


----------



## Hellscream (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la gente crede a chissà quale mercato avremmo fatto con Ragnarock...
> 
> Sarebbero arrivati orde di poppanti sconosciuti low cost. Al massimo quel cesso di Schick.



Ibra però lo saluteremo lo stesso perché scordatevelo che gioca di nuovo per arrivare settimo


----------



## meteoras1982 (21 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Io sto vedendo un buon calcio, quindi Pioli, Maldini e Ibra meritano conferma, Gazzidis ora mettiti a fare il tuo, fai cacciare i soldi per tre titolari forti e trova gli sponsor..





Quoto al 100 percento!!


----------



## Casnop (21 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si parla di annuncio imminente del rinnovo di Pioli, se così fosse possiamo scordarci il cambio di proprietà.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È la verità, Toby. Rangnick si è fermato nella certezza della impossibilità del club di assecondare il suo progetto tecnico, ed ha preferito tirarsi indietro. È lui che lo ha fatto, non il club, e per il motivo peggiore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la gente crede a chissà quale mercato avremmo fatto con Ragnarock...
> 
> Sarebbero arrivati orde di poppanti sconosciuti low cost. Al massimo quel cesso di Schick.



Eh con pinoli invece andremo di caviale...


----------



## Garrincha (21 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> boh..qui festeggiano...



È il solito problema che sotto Klopp e Guardiola sono tutti incapaci, non capiscono che un allenatore di grido non viene e non verrebbe neanche col miliardario francese o l'emiro, avrebbero schifato anche Sacchi e Capello al tempo


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh con pinoli invece andremo di caviale...



No. Ma almeno così puoi provare a tenere i pochi buoni esperti, e campioni, che hai. 

Comunque, non è che chi non vuole Ragnarock (ma chi è?) considera per forza Pioli il miglior allenatore del mondo, eh?


----------



## Garrincha (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la gente crede a chissà quale mercato avremmo fatto con Ragnarock...
> 
> Sarebbero arrivati orde di poppanti sconosciuti low cost. Al massimo quel cesso di Schick.




Sarebbero arrivati giovani che potevano diventare forti, a tutto puoi dire a Ragnarok ma non di non saper valutare i giovani, così invece arriveranno i Castellijo e i Salamek, discreti ma difficilmente diventeranno top player


----------



## Molenko (21 Luglio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me, da persona seria quale sicuramente è, ha preso atto che è impossibile pensare di realizzare un progetto tecnico nuovo in una stagione che eccezionalmente non prevede alcuna pausa estiva



Questo è. E' la conferma che probabilmente non andremo mai da nessuna parte..


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2020)

Speriamo siano convinti, ma Pioli ha meritato il rinnovo


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Luglio 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non è che hanno venduto il Milan?



Oddio effettivamente è strano sia saltato così all'ultimo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Rangnick alla Bild conferma tutte le precedenti news. E' saltato il passaggio del tedesco al Milan:"Non è il momento di lavorare insieme. Con i buoni risultati raggiunti da Pioli, è stato concordato che Rangick non passerà al Milan"
> 
> *Pioli verso il rinnovo QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-pio...e-vt92071.html
> 
> ...


Decisione ridicola e ora spiego anche il perchè. Al di là del fatto che le buone prestazioni siano o meno imputabili alle particolari condizioni in cui stiamo giocando nel post covid, prima Gazidis silura Boban e mette a serio rischio Maldini per Rangnick e poi che fa? Cambia idea? E' un dilettante, poco da dire a riguardo. Soprattutto perchè ha mandato via il principale artefice di tutte le operazioni di mercato, ossia Boban. Ora chi lo fa il mercato? Massara? E tutti gli obiettivi di mercato sbandierati finora come szoboszlai, Rashica, Jovic e compagni bella che fine faranno ora? Confermare Pioli non credo significhi la conferma di Ibra. Insomma non sono contento ragazzi, stiamo facendo un gravissimo errore.


----------



## RojoNero (21 Luglio 2020)

cioè fatemi capire avete massacrato Rangnick e adesso che non arriva più e confermano Pioli vi lamentate lo stesso??? ma siete pazzi?


----------



## hiei87 (21 Luglio 2020)

Non so che dire. Sono tutto sommato sollevato, perchè comunque Pioli dà delle garanzie, mentre con il tedesco poteva andar bene, ma anche molto, ma molto male.
Mi secca però constatare che questi colpi di teatro incredibili continuino a succedere sempre e solo da noi, e che la programmazione resti cosa del tutto sconosciuta. 
Mi auguro che a questo punto restino anche Maldini e Ibra, ma prego il cielo affinchè il mercato estivo non sia ulteriormente condizionato da questo filotto di successi post-lockdown, decisamente poco attendibili.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Luglio 2020)

A parte il fatto che è tutto da vedere... potrebbe essere una mossa per far fare un finale di stagione con calma alla squadra per centrare il 5° posto...

Ma Anche se fosse vera questa notizia potrebbe avere anche una altra motivazione che non sia quella per cui "Pioli sta facendo bene e merirta la riconferma"

Non credo che ai vertici del Milan si è pensato al ragno da dicembre, firmato perfino un preaccordo, e poi tutto ad un tratto salta il proggetto studiato da mesi e mesi.....

Forse è solo una mia idea, strana, bizzarra, fantastica.... ma se saltasse perchè ad un quasi nuovo proprietario non interessa un proggetto giovani ma punterebbe subito per un Milan da vertice, quantomento sulla carta? 

Facendo 2 + 2, proggetto stadio oramai quasi approvato, proggetto Milan-ragno oramai quasi saltato... che non ci sia stato il veto di Arnault per non trovarsi Un Milan rivoluzionato e ridoverlo rivoluzionare si da subito???

Vabbè è un sogno, ma quantomeno questo mi fa sperare che IBRA il re nordico rimanda anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## Lambro (21 Luglio 2020)

2 anni di contratto a Pioli, ufficiale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Luglio 2020)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> cioè fatemi capire avete massacrato Rangnick e adesso che non arriva più e confermano Pioli vi lamentate lo stesso??? ma siete pazzi?



Io non mi lamento per il mancato arrivo di Ragnick, mi lamento del rinnovo di Pioli.
Non capiscono questi dirigenti milionari, dopo le varie riconferme fallimentari di Montella e Gattuso, si prospetta un altro fallimento annunciato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> No. Ma almeno così puoi provare a tenere i pochi buoni esperti, e campioni, che hai.
> 
> Comunque, non è che chi non vuole Ragnarock (ma chi è?) considera per forza Pioli il miglior allenatore del mondo, eh?


Io penso che sia una scelta conservativa. Non ti credere che terranno Ibra, il progetto Gazidis di soli giovani prosegue. E' stato mandato via il principale responsabile del mercato, Rebic e Ibra sono arrivati grazie a Boban silurato per far posto al tedesco. Mi pare una scelta piuttosto cervollotica, Gazidis si conferma incapace di prendere una decisione netta, condivisa. 
Può essere pure che la prima k (kapital) di Rangnick non possa essere soddisfatta eh... io l'ho sempre detto che quei giovani come Szoboszlai, Rashica e Jovic sarebbero costati...


----------



## EmmePi (21 Luglio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non mi lamento per il mancato arrivo di Ragnick, mi lamento del rinnovo di Pioli.
> Non capiscono questi dirigenti milionari, dopo le varie riconferme fallimentari di Montella e Gattuso, si prospetta un altro fallimento annunciato.



Non se con Ibra confermato ovvero il VERO allenatore attuale del Milan!


----------



## Molenko (21 Luglio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso qualcosa: si sta parlando di Klopp o Guardiola?



Madonna santa, ma basta con questa storia. Rangnick avrebbe voluto dire progetto. Giocare un bel calcio, ottenere risultati, rivoluzionare il settore giovanile, lo ha fatto in ben tre squadre in Germania. Oh, questo da allenatore prima e direttore tecnico poi ha preso il Lipsia dalla Lega Pro e lo ha portato ai quarti di Champions in 5 anni, ma di che stiamo parlando?

Ma poi per restare con chi? Con Pioli, un pluri-esonerato, che va avanti a botte di filotti brevi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Luglio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Benissimo, ora avanti con Ibra e Maldini DS.
> Pioli ci sta ragazzi, ripartiamo tra poche settimane senza preparazione. Cambiare sarebbe stato rischiosissimo.



concordo,troppo rischioso ripartire da zero. Pioli non mi entusiasma,ma i risultati gli danno ragione


----------



## RojoNero (21 Luglio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non mi lamento per il mancato arrivo di Ragnick, mi lamento del rinnovo di Pioli.
> Non capiscono questi dirigenti milionari, dopo le varie riconferme fallimentari di Montella e Gattuso, si prospetta un altro fallimento annunciato.



chi ti aspettavi??? sta facendo benissimo merita la conferma! ripeto l'obiettivo anche la prossima stagione è minimo il quarto posto champions per questo risultato non serve un super top


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Madonna santa, ma basta con questa storia. Rangnick avrebbe voluto dire progetto. Giocare un bel calcio, ottenere risultati, rivoluzionare il settore giovanile, lo ha fatto in ben tre squadre in Germania. Oh, questo da allenatore prima e direttore tecnico poi ha preso il Lipsia dalla Lega Pro e lo ha portato ai quarti di Champions in 5 anni, ma di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> Ma poi per restare con chi? Con Pioli, un pluri-esonerato, che va avanti a botte di filotti brevi.



quello che ha fatto Ragnarok in germania,non è fattibile nel calcio italiota...due mondi diversi


----------



## RojoNero (21 Luglio 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non se con Ibra confermato ovvero il VERO allenatore attuale del Milan!



fondamentale confermare Ibra per un altro anno


----------



## Molenko (21 Luglio 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> quello che ha fatto Ragnarok in germania,non è fattibile nel calcio italiota...due mondi diversi



Può anche essere, ma avevi qualche speranza di tornare a certi livelli.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Madonna santa, ma basta con questa storia. Rangnick avrebbe voluto dire progetto. Giocare un bel calcio, ottenere risultati, rivoluzionare il settore giovanile, lo ha fatto in ben tre squadre in Germania. Oh, questo da allenatore prima e direttore tecnico poi ha preso il Lipsia dalla Lega Pro e lo ha portato ai quarti di Champions in 5 anni, ma di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> Ma poi per restare con chi? Con Pioli, un pluri-esonerato, che va avanti a botte di filotti brevi.



Tra 2 mesi si gioca con questi, non con 11 giocatori nuovi.
Pioli non potrà fare preparazione ed ha trovato la giusta alchimia in campo, ha i suoi titolari ben precisi con altri 5-6 sempre pronti a subentrare.
Io resto felice per questa scelta, perchè spero e credo che il Milan partirà forte. Cambiare oggi probabilmente senza l'allenatore in cui crede tutto lo spogliatoio, il DS che ha porotato metà dei titolari in campo ed Ibra sarebbe stato un suicidio


----------

